# Serious Outback Withdrawl



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I'm so depressed. Our camper is in the "shop" in about 1000 pieces; the insurance company isn't moving to go evaluate it, and we're looking at a summer with NO OUTBACK. We were supposed to go to Normandy Farms next weekend, CAN'T...we may not even be able to go to Williamsburg in Aug. if things don't move along.

Anyone have any remedies for some serious camping withdrawl that don't come in a bottle and leave you with a headache!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone have any remedies for some serious camping withdrawl that don't come in a bottle and leave you with a headache!








[/quote]

How about something that comes in 6, 12, or 24 cans but still may cause a headache? Sounds like a bad situation







Hope they get on the ball for you


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a dome tent and all the associated equipment...I could spray paint and Outback symbol on it??????









I am sorry to hear that this is dragging on for you. I hope that things will turn around and you'll have your rig back soon!!

Eric


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear things aren't moving for you on that problem
Hope the insurance get off their butts and do something quickly for you
Well Clare you could call a campground and rent a cabin at least you would be able to get away from the Headaches

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that Claire, I hope they get it back together for you guys real soon.

You could maybe use ours, it's been sitting in the driveway shut down and unused since memorial day. We were thinking of going camping this weekend but the girls wanted no part of it........... aaah, teenagers









Mike


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

3athlete said:


> I'm so depressed. Our camper is in the "shop" in about 1000 pieces; the insurance company isn't moving to go evaluate it, and we're looking at a summer with NO OUTBACK. We were supposed to go to Normandy Farms next weekend, CAN'T...we may not even be able to go to Williamsburg in Aug. if things don't move along.
> 
> Anyone have any remedies for some serious camping withdrawl that don't come in a bottle and leave you with a headache!


Yeah, buy mine. It's already in Williamsburg! In fact, I will even throw in a good old southern meal on top of the deal! (I'm such a great person, huh? LOL)

No, seriously, this really stinks for you guys. I sure hope they get this cleared up soon so you CAN come here and let me fix you a meal, but in your own trailer. I'll be sending good thoughts your way.

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That just sux, Clare/Tim! Maybe its a good time to reconsider that 32....sure was purty


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

That really s$#^&^ being without the trailer during camping season with trips planned









I remember someone inquiring about a 27rsds I was trying to sell









I would go postal if I had to scrap a trip to Normandy Farms try to rent one of their cabins.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I musta missed something!! What happened to your baby???








Darlene


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> That just sux, Clare/Tim! Maybe its a good time to reconsider that 32....sure was purty


Judi, we can't do anything yet b/c we don't know if the insurance will 1. not pay anything 2. pay to have it repaired 3. total it.

Of course, if they total it, we will have to get a new one...if it is going to be repaired, well then we just have to wait 'til they put it back together again











> let me fix you a meal, but in your own trailer


 Thanks Darlene...looking forward to that, maybe I'll have to go fix the camper myself!









Thanks for everyone's good thoughts, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Clare/Tim- doesn't JohnP have an extra Outback laying around? I'm sure any reasonable offer would not be refused! Heck, he'll just get another one at christmas next year anyway (this time a fiver!)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Geez, BUMMER!!!!!

Ever think of this? http://www.getrv.com/search.php

Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Clare/Tim- doesn't JohnP have an extra Outback laying around? I'm sure any reasonable offer would not be refused! Heck, he'll just get another one at christmas next year anyway (this time a fiver!)


Extra one, if I did I would let them use it but that one (27rsds) was sold last April.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I musta missed something!! What happened to your baby???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah what she said. What did we miss?









Sorry, hope whatever the problem is gets resolved soon.









Tami


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Shopping always makes me feel better. Eric hates it when I'm depressed


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Rent a cabin......

And make Mojitos....they always make me fell better!!!!

I hope they get you guys fixed up fast.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I will post to update all when things are all better, until then, I will reserve comment, so that when I do post, I have all the right answers. Please be patient.

Tim


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I will post to update all when things are all better, until then, I will reserve comment, so that when I do post, I have all the right answers. Please be patient.
> 
> Tim


 Don't you just love a good mystery??????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

damar92 said:


> I will post to update all when things are all better, until then, I will reserve comment, so that when I do post, I have all the right answers. Please be patient.
> 
> Tim


 Don't you just love a good mystery??????








[/quote]















OK, so then I guess I didn't miss anything.

Good Luck Tim & Clare hope everything works out for the best!!

Tami


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Rent a cabin......
> 
> And make Mojitos....they always make me fell better!!!!
> 
> ...


After a few mojitos I always Fell better, too! usually right on my A*$ !


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

gin and tonics are keeping me going right now, and studying for the LT's exam.

Tim


----------

